# Hypoglycemea link to dumping syndrom(Rapid Gastric Emptying)



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Finally an answer to the mystery of hypoglycemea associated with bloating.Rapid Gastric Emptying(Dumping Syndrome):http://www.eccafe.org/cnt/dumping.html


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Low Blood Glucose Levels May Complicate Gastric Bypass Surgery, Study Shows:http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=31978Dumping syndrom:http://health.ivillage.com/digestion/dibowel/0,,4pd2,00.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't know why some claims it is a rare condition.







Maybe because nobody is diagnosing it.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

SIgh, I've got to stop reading all this info! I'm starting to have every disease known to man kind! Seriously though Spas, interesting, thanks for the link


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think it makes sense to have some sort of hypoglycemea if your stomack is empty.If you considering that energy comes from the stomack.I could be wrong but a stomack with no food can certainly cause hypoglycemea symptoms.But normal people with nothing in the stomack,not necessarly get shaky etc...HHmmm i guess it really depend on blood sugar. eg;pancreas


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

That one is weird(from an excellent web site):http://www.pelvicfloordigest.org/2005/pelvic_floor.html


> quote:Solitary fibrous tumor in the pelvic cavity with hypoglycemia: report of a case. Nagase T, Adachi I, Yamada T, Murakami N, Morita K, Yoshino Y, Katayanagi K, Kurumaya H Surg Today 2005;35(2):181-4. A case of solitary fibrous tumor (SFT) in the pelvic cavity with hypoglycemia is reported. The patient was a 60-year-old man who was referred to our hospital for a closer examination of hypoglycemia. Computed tomography demonstrated a mass, measuring 14 x 9 cm in size, in the pelvic cavity. Magnetic resonance imaging showed the mass to have a low signal intensity on T1-weighted images and a high intensity on T2-weighted images. Laparotomy revealed no peritoneal dissemination nor lymph node metastasis. An en bloc excision of the tumor was performed with a good recovery, and the hypoglycemia disappeared. Histologically, the tumor was composed of spindle-shaped and oval cells in sarcoma, based on a moderate mitotic rate and cellularity. Immunohistochemically, the tumor was positive for CD34 and negative for keratin, alpha-smooth muscle actin, desmin, S100 protein, c-kit protein, and epithelial membrane antigen. Based on these findings, the tumor was diagnosed to be malignant SFT in the pelvic cavity.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

From your post above, yep, I think hypoglycemia has more to do with the pancreas in the how the insulin released gets glucose into your cells.Extra glucose is stored in the liver as glycogen, so it can be used as a reserve and it will release when you need it. You don't store the glucose in the stomach for release the stomach just digests, but you do have a stash so you don't have to be eating constantly.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Empty stomack=hypoglycemea or symptoms who mimics hypoglycemea.


----------



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

While I do not have hypoglycemia, I do have the late dumping syndrome. I had a flare-up last night after I ate chinese food. I was up until almost 1:00 this morning. Ugh!I'm not sure what did it, the rice or the egg drop soup, the soy or what. Double ugh. Funny, it never happens when I eat my leftovers.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Laurie,do you mean you have slow gastric emptying?How have you been diagnose?


----------



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes, and yes. I was actually diagnosed with the slow gastric emptying before I was diagnosed with IBS. When "that" would happen, I would break out in hives because of the histammine release that was occurring, too. Antihistamines and watching what I eat have solved a lot of the problem but with some foods it could be fine one time and not the next.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The research regarding hypoglycemea seems to be link to late emptying.That's weird you don't have hypo.







http://www.eccafe.org/cnt/dumping.html


> quote: Rapid Gastric Emptying(Dumping Syndrome)An amalgamation of information from the National Institutes of Health (NIH),the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center (UPMC), and other sources.Rapid gastric emptying, or dumping syndrome, happens when the lower end of the small intestine (jejunum) fills too quickly with undigested food from the stomach.Early dumping "Early" dumping begins during or right after a meal. *Symptoms of early dumping include nausea, vomiting, bloating*, diarrhea, and shortness of breath.After an esophagectomy, food passes quickly into the small bowel, mixed only with saliva and amylase from the mouth, but little or no stomach acid. The molecules (component parts) of the food remain fairly intact and therefore, large. The small bowel responds by diluting what we eat through a process of "water recruitment" into the bowel space. The "richer" the food, in terms of molecule size or sugar content, the more water will rush into the small bowel to dilute it. Suddenly, the heart will pound and beat rapidly; you may feel dizzy, and overwhelmingly tired. *The bowels may gurgle and churn, and will feel bloated and gassy. This might be followed by loose stools and even vomiting. * It is not dangerous, but it can be frightening to the uneducated patient.Late dumping "Late" dumping happens 1 to 3 hours after eating. Symptoms of late dumping include weakness, sweating, and dizziness. *Late dumping is caused by an insulin response to the ingested food. One might feel flushed, sweaty, fatigued, and experience all the signs of hypoglycemia (low blood sugar). *Tips to avoid dumping syndromeYou can avoid early and late dumping by avoiding the foods that cause dumping. In other words: sugars, starches, fried foods, fats, and high glycemic foods. The glycemic index refers to how swiftly the sugars from the food enter the bloodstream after eating. Each person has a different tolerance, and you will discover what your personal safe foods might be throughout your post-operative life.Be aware that what affects you may change over time. What you tolerate in your early post-operative course you might not tolerate later, and vice versa. Every body and everybody is different!Doctors diagnose dumping syndrome through blood tests. Treatment includes changes in eating habits and medication. People who have dumping syndrome need to eat several small meals a day that are low in carbohydrates and should drink liquids between meals, not with them. People with severe cases take medicine to slow their digestion.Here are some additional tips from the UPMC: Everyone tolerates food differently â€" avoid food that you know cause you problems. Eat small, frequent meals â€" download the UPMC Dumping Syndrome Diet (96K PDF) Avoid drinking liquids with your meal â€" try to wait a half hour or mor after eating. If you have problems with hypoglycemia (low blood sugar), avoid sugar and sweets, such as candy, soda, cakes and cookies. [this is usually the problem with "late" dumping] Lie down after meals to reduce the effects of dumping as this slows the emptying of the stomach. Avoid foods that are very hot or very cold as they can trigger these symptoms. Consult your doctor if you lose any weight.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Now i wonder what would be the true impact on IBS.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I consider myself hypo. I'll eat a nice breakfast (cereal, toast, banana) and 2 hours later I'm famished and need something like a granola bar.If I don't eat by 10:30-11:00 I get dizzy, tingly hands and shaky. A glass of juice usually helps within a few minutes.I normally try to eat something 2 hours after breakfast. After lunch (which I eat around 11am) I am normally fine until supper (5pm). I crave sweets like nobodies business.. but they are terrible on my IBS.I also have IBS-D that comes and goes. Was doing pretty good, the last 2 mornings i've had some bad bouts.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

I was diagnosed with hypoglycemia before IBS. This site is very informative. I usually run to the loo as soon as I start to eat, and have the other syptoms described.Thanks for posting that Spasman! My sister and my 2 daughters have the same thing. You're helping the bunch of us.







KISS


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How do you get a diagnosis of dumping syndrom?







Especially late dumping as it seems to link to bloating and hypoglycemea in the article.





















Flux,help!







Divinity,you're welcome.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Spas, Found this link.http://www.drdonnica.com/today/00007893.htm I find your thread interesting as I have been having symptoms of similar to these. But most of my reading says dumping syndrome usually happens after stomach surgery because of ulcers, removal of gall bladder,etc... None of which I have had done. Real good thread you started. Remember the camera pill test that I had done and the pill never left my stomach? I have an appt tomorrow and will definetly be asking him about this. Thanks!Here is part of the article; Dumping syndrome classically develops after gallbladder surgery, although it may also occur after other abdominal operations, such as ulcer surgery or surgery for severe reflux. Less frequently, it may be seen in people born with unusually small stomachs and, even more rarely, in those with no stomach abnormalities at all. In people with no obvious causes, doctors may diagnose dumping syndrome by having a patient eat food labeled with radioactive markers and then taking X-ray pictures of his or her stomach to see how quickly it empties. Treatment includes eating smaller, more frequent meals and limiting fluid intake. Medicines such as Questran can also be very helpful to control the abdominal cramping and diarrhea which may result.It's good to have people like you around here always researching, trying to find answers to our problems. Thanks Dude


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoteumping syndrome classically develops after gallbladder surgery,


*False.*Dumping syndrome classically develops after stomach surgery. Post-Cholescystectomy syndrome classically develops after gallbladder surgery.They are *not* the same thing.(I posted a note to the site, but as it appears to not have been updated in years, it's doubtful it will get corrected.)


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I thought so too Flux. perhaps this doctor made an error in her writing.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Bump and thanks Katleen for the infos.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

This subject is related to my blog, i.e. Amitiza is slowly absorbed by the GI tract such that some causes gastroparesis and some is left over in the stomach because of the gastroparesis. Coffee (caffeine) causes "suck up" of sugar into muscle during exercise decreasing blood sugar, such that glycogenolysis is initiated via the celiac ganglion producing noradrenergic nerve activation. The firing of the celiac ganglion also produces ghrelin, which causes dorsal motor vagal nucleus (DMVN) activation. The DMVN causes gastric contractions and emptying of the leftover Amitiza, now producing an anterograde flush of the colon. Back-up for this theory is a 50 ml/dL increase in blood sugar from after exercise to after the use of a cervical traction device to increase DMVN even further.Visit Patent Office Website


----------

